# AR 5mm Setback Post Status



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Dave! I ordered a 5mm setback post sometime in January and the shop said the 5's have been hung up off the coast of Long Beach. They weren't 100% on that but there are labor disputes between the west coast ILWU (Longshoreman) and their west coast employers going on so perhaps they are correct. By chance do you know the status of the posts and when/if they will clear the docks? Any news you can report would be appreciated.

Best Regards


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> Hey Dave! I ordered a 5mm setback post sometime in January and the shop said the 5's have been hung up off the coast of Long Beach. They weren't 100% on that but there are labor disputes between the west coast ILWU (Longshoreman) and their west coast employers going on so perhaps they are correct. By chance do you know the status of the posts and when/if they will clear the docks? Any news you can report would be appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards


No idea when the boats will be allowed in port. The seatposts along with a few thousand bicycles are on perma-hold.

-SD


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

The news this morning said the dock workers are back to work. Of course there will be a big backup of containers from the stoppage.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey SD, no info on the seat post from the LBS here in PHX. Do you know if Felt has them in stock via your website?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> Hey SD, no info on the seat post from the LBS here in PHX. Do you know if Felt has them in stock via your website?


I don't think they are on the site yet but they have been shipping to dealers since November.
-Dave


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmm. Thx for the info Dave!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh. It finally arrived. We (LBS and I) were surprised how much shorter it was than the standard 25mm setback post. Luckily for me I am ok with respect to the minimum insertion line! Very close but, ok...Anyways, anyone in a similar situation in the future just verify the length. We just assumed it would be the same length. Shame on us. 

Anywho, amazing engineering with these things! Here is a pic of the difference in length. Roughly 5-6cm.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Did being shorter make it much lighter?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

natedg200202 said:


> Did being shorter make it much lighter?


Sorry I don't know. I didn't weigh either of them.


----------

